# Lauri's Yummy Nut Bread



## Filus59602 (Jan 1, 2003)

Lauri's Yummy Nut Bread 
AllRecipes.com - e-mail - Submitted by: Lauri 

Makes 2 - 9x5 inch loaves (24 servings) 

" This recipe for nut bread has been handed down from my grandmother and is sooo delicious. It's easy to make and everyone who tries it always asked for the recipe. " 

2 cups white sugar 
2 eggs 
2 tablespoons cooking oil 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
4 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
2 cups buttermilk 
1 cup chopped walnuts 

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease two 9x5 inch loaf pas. 

In a large bowl, stir together the sugar, eggs, vegetable oil and vanilla until smooth. Combine the flour, baking soda, salt and cinnamon; stir into the sugar mixture alternately with the buttermilk just until mixed. Stir in the walnuts. Divide the batter evenly between the two pans. 

Bake for 55 minutes in the preheated oven, until a toothpick inserted into the crown comes out clean. Allow the bread to cool for about 10 minutes before removing from the pans, and wrap in aluminum foil. 

One slice equals: Calories 198 ... Protein 4.1g ... Total Fat 5.2g... Sodium 130mg .... Cholesterol 19mg ... Carbohydrates 34.4g ...Fiber 0.9g


----------

